# New YouTube Channel about Sample Libraries and Mock-ups.



## JacquesMathias (Sep 8, 2022)

Hey guys,

In February 2006, I joined this forum after searching the web for information about sample libraries and MIDI programming. I stumbled upon V.I. control and could not communicate correctly since my English was non-existent. Despite my lack of communication skills, I was well received, especially by @Craig Sharmat, who I would like to thank here!

Sixteen years later, here I am, starting this YouTube channel about Sample libraries and Mock-ups!
Please check out my signature if you would like to listen to some of the work I've done over the last decade.

If you enjoy the videos, subscribe to help me support the channel.
I'll post one video every two weeks (possibly going to one every week soon).

Thanks so much!

Jacques Mathias Oliveira


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 8, 2022)

Good luck Jacques! Your English was pretty good back then, I'll be interested how it is now, but more importantly you are a special composer/guitarist and so I am very interested in your channel.


----------



## lux (Sep 8, 2022)

Yup, good luck Jacques, subscribed!


----------



## Xabierus Music (Sep 8, 2022)

This is a nice channel, liked and subscribed !


----------



## JacquesMathias (Sep 9, 2022)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Good luck Jacques! Your English was pretty good back then, I'll be interested how it is now, but more importantly you are a special composer/guitarist and so I am very interested in your channel.


Hey Craig, my English was “functional”. 😆 

Thank you very much for taking the time to answer; I highly appreciate your support. Yeah, let's have fun with Samples and YouTube. I'm just dipping my toe in the water!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Sep 9, 2022)

lux said:


> Yup, good luck Jacques, subscribed!


Hey Lux, good to see you. Thanks a lot, my friend! If the channel doesn't grow, we'll have fun anyway.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Sep 9, 2022)

Xabierus Music said:


> This is a nice channel, liked and subscribed !


Hey, Xabierus! Thank you very much! I'll try posting once a week after I gain more experience.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 9, 2022)

Bravo!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 9, 2022)

Congratulations Jacques! It's refreshing to see some classical music being showcased instead of the usual Star Wars or epic trailer mock-ups. Subscribed and good luck in your future endeavours on YouTube 👍🏻

You chose a nice format for the first video. I'm always inclined to watch a video to the end if the person who's narrating is actually on camera.

Oh, and your English is great 👏🏻


----------



## JacquesMathias (Sep 9, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Bravo!


Hey @Ned Bouhalassa 
Thanks! :D


----------



## JacquesMathias (Sep 9, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Congratulations Jacques! It's refreshing to see some classical music being showcased instead of the usual Star Wars or epic trailer mock-ups. Subscribed and good luck in your future endeavours on YouTube 👍🏻
> 
> You chose a nice format for the first video. I'm always inclined to watch a video to the end if the person who's narrating is actually on camera.
> 
> Oh, and your English is great 👏🏻


Hey Marcus,

Oh, thanks a lot for subscribing! Happy you enjoyed it. I'll continue this "30 Days Later" series, posting one video every two weeks while posting shorter ones between them. 

And, yes! There are other things to do with sample libraries!


----------



## PedroPH (Sep 10, 2022)

Great mock-up. I love that symphony too.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Sep 11, 2022)

PedroPH said:


> Great mock-up. I love that symphony too.


I am happy that you've enjoyed it!
This Symphony is special to me. I discovered the woodwind colors, violins in octaves, and the beauty of strings when playing harmonies. So many good memories! 
I don't think my brother enjoyed it that much, though! We used to sleep in the same room, so...
- No! Not this Symphony again! 😂


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 11, 2022)

Hi @JacquesMathias ,

Subscribed to your YT Channel. Thanks for making helpful videos.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 11, 2022)

Very brave to start with such a project! It's a lot of work but I'm sure you'll rock it! Subscribed.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Sep 12, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @JacquesMathias ,
> 
> Subscribed to your YT Channel. Thanks for making helpful videos.


Hey muziksculp, thank you very much! It helps a lot!
Starting such a project is really time demanding, so I highly appreciate your help. 
I hope to see you there, too!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Sep 12, 2022)

Grégory Betton said:


> Very brave to start with such a project! It's a lot of work but I'm sure you'll rock it! Subscribed.


Hey Grégory, thanks, man! Yeah, it's way more time-consuming than I anticipated. 
Regardless, I'm not doing that exclusively for the potential exposition I might get. As I mentioned before, when I found this forum around 2006, it was tremendously helpful. Without this forum, I am not sure I would be able to reach the level I did. That taught me a lesson: we must share even if we think we're not worth it. Maybe, I won't "get there" or "make it happen," and that's okay! Someone else will. And, it doesn't need to be me. As long as we try - at least try - to think as a community, we'll be building a better place for the future, for our future. 
Then, I'll be keeping this channel alive!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Sep 26, 2022)

Hey friends,

I published the second episode yesterday. 

Please, help me if you can by subscribing. I think you guys might find it exciting and, hopefully, entertaining. I'll do my best to publish weekly, but in the first months, it's more realistic to post only one every two weeks, with sporadic extras here and there. 



Thanks so much!


----------

